# Camping for Beginners



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Camping is a truly great experience. There is sometimes nothing better than getting away from the hectic duties of everyday life and spending some time in the great outdoors. When camping however, it’s important to remember that there are a few survival skills that come with it. If you’re a beginner camper, there are a few things to keep in mind.

It’s always important to research different campgrounds but this is never more true than it is for beginners. Beginner campers should always try to choose a site that is still close to other people and amenities. Choosing a site that has someone watching over the property such as a director is a good idea as there is help close by if something should happen to go wrong. It’s also wise for the beginner to choose a campsite that can be accessed by vehicle.

Once you have chosen your campground, reserve it. It can be frustrating to find a perfect spot only to get there and find out that there is no space available. When you are reserving it, either by phone or online, find out what their cancellation policies are should something come up. Always ask for a confirmation number so you can have proof that you have made the reservation and always leave your phone number in case something comes up on their end and they need to contact you.

Once you have bought your camping gear, test all of it at home before you leave. The most important thing to do is to set up the tent. Make sure that you know how to assemble it before you leave and also that you know how to take it down and stow it away. 

Make sure you don’t leave any pieces behind though as you are packing it up! If you’re using lanterns, test them in your backyard to find out if you have enough. Also sleep in your sleeping bag one night before you leave to make sure that it is comfortable enough for you.


When you arrive at your campsite, take a good look around to make sure that you know where everything is. Arrive early so you can have plenty of time to do this before dark. Arriving before dark will also give you lots of time to set up the campsite. Also look for protruding logs and other things that could cause you to trip and fall if you need to use the bathroom once it’s dark.

The beginner camper may be tempted to just pitch their tent in the most beautiful spot but there are a few other things to keep in mind. The tent should sit on ground that is fairly level and smooth. This will prevent sticks and rocks from possibly tearing it and will also provide for a more comfortable sleep. Also make sure that the tent is pitched on the highest ground possible and that it is placed far enough away from the fire pit that sparks won’t land on it.

The last basic of camping for the beginner is to stow food away securely when you are finished with it. Keep food locked in sealed containers and try not to eat in the tent. This will prevent animals from trying to get in the tent. If you’re bringing a cooler with you, make sure there is something heavy on top of it before you go to sleep so animals won’t get into that either.

Keeping these few tips in mind will definitely make for a more enjoyable experience and will also prepare the beginner camper for the life of camping!


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Great point on checking everything out before you head out. I remember when I was a kid; we borrowed a tent from a friend of my Dad. We got to our campground just as the sun was going down. We took the tent out of its bag and my Dad told me to go get the tent poles. NO POLES!!!! We were over 100 miles from home, so going back to get them was out of the question. We ended up using rope to hold up the tent, which if I remember right, didn't work out well. :bang:

You might also want to place your tent on higher ground, so if it rains, your tent won't flood. It's been awhile since I tent camped, but you learn by the school of hard knocks. Some of my favorite memories on camping were in a tent. :10001:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, i have had similar experiences with this myself. Now we have a list we go through 3 times before leaving. There is almost always something, but having the list keeps it minimal for sure.



bill0830 said:


> Great point on checking everything out before you head out. I remember when I was a kid; we borrowed a tent from a friend of my Dad. We got to our campground just as the sun was going down. We took the tent out of its bag and my Dad told me to go get the tent poles. NO POLES!!!! We were over 100 miles from home, so going back to get them was out of the question. We ended up using rope to hold up the tent, which if I remember right, didn't work out well. :bang:
> 
> You might also want to place your tent on higher ground, so if it rains, your tent won't flood. It's been awhile since I tent camped, but you learn by the school of hard knocks. Some of my favorite memories on camping were in a tent. :10001:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

The list is the thing to do. You always need it when camping. My Dad had a mental list. Then he had a paper one too. He always had plenty of maps, though. He would get the entire trip on the map first. We usually didn't get lost.


----------

